# Elgin Hs3 Deck Watch



## chalky (Jan 8, 2009)

I recently purchased here in the UK an Elgin HS3 Deck Watch marked with a British War Dept crows foot issue mark. It comes complete with its Mahogany fitted box. Having removed the back to reveal the serial number, I have established its date of manufacture as 1942 (thanks to the Elfin Watches.org web site)

The watch and case are mint/immaculate such that this item has, in my opinion, never been issued for service. My question is, how can this be so? Where has this watch been for the last 67 years? Was there a policy of long-term storage either in the US or here?

The barrel movement is of bright damascened material and is signed with B.W.Raymond and with all the other appropriate markings. I do hope it's not a fake?

If it helps, I notice there is an identical watch/case on the National Maritime Museum web-site.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

We like photo's we can tell you more I collect a lot of military watches if you can post photo's front and back cover with military marking and movement and the mahonany box here is a photo of my elgin it's there version of the 4992B


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I checked out that web site National maritime museum you got your self a nice watch if it looks like one of those yours is set up like a regular watch as mine is set with a 24 hrs dial the English Elgin or Hamiltons are more rare the the US one's they made a lot more for the US Military and less for other countries on mine the movement is marked 21 jewels but they added one for the sweep hand so it's 22 jewels like the hamilton's.I think the Elgin version of the AN-5740 is more rare than the Hamiton's you don't see them as mutch


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I checked out that web site National maritime museum you got your self a nice watch if it looks like one of those yours is set up like a regular watch as mine is set with a 24 hrs dial the English Elgin or Hamiltons are more rare the the US one's they made a lot more for the US Military and less for other countries on mine the movement is marked 21 jewels but they added one for the sweep hand so it's 22 jewels like the hamilton's.I think the Elgin version of the AN-5740 is more rare than the Hamiton's you don't see them as mutch


----------



## chalky (Jan 8, 2009)

Many thanks River Rat. I will get some decent pics as you suggest.

It's good to know there are experts out there.

Chalky


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to RLT :rltb:

Nice bit of kit, that. I'd love a deck watch to go with my ACHS-1 MIG aircraft clock, but that may have to wait for a while. If you bang up some pics that would be great. I actually live opposite the Maritime Museum and often pop in there - I've spoken to the horological curator a few times and would be happy to take your pics over as I'm sure he'd be able to answer any questions you have.


----------



## chalky (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Blackandgold,

I appreciate your comments. I'm away for the weekend but will get the pics up on Monday.

I'm so glad I found your excellent website and forum.

Chalky


----------



## chalky (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Following my post last week regarding my Elgin Deck Watch, several folks suggested I put up some pics. I have a last figued out how to do it - I think! You should find them at the link below???

You will remember my questions were..... "How is it that this 67 year old item remains in as new condition?" "Did the MoD put such surplus equipment into long term storage"? "Is there any chance it is a fake?"

I would appreciate any comments.

Chalky

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Chalky sorry to tell you this the photo's don't show up on flikr


----------



## chalky (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks River Rat. I think I had the wrong Privacy setting. It should work now???

Chalky

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...photo3196393229


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great photos Chalky, really nice. Next time I'm popping into the NMM for a coffee, I'll take some copies over and see if they can shed some light on things. They may be able to track the serial number or something like that...


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

You got real McCoy a real nice watch and a great catch here is a photo of my movement.And from the serial no. your watch was made in 1942.


----------



## chalky (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks to River Rat and Black and Gold, I am now happy that I have made a good addition to my modest collection of nautical/military antiques. I am most grateful for your expertise.

Chalky.


----------

